# American hot rod



## ksm1985

This is the first time i've ever seen it, enjoying it alot 

watching it on QUEST (freeview ch38)

they showed some wet sanding to get rid of the orange peel wahey!haha


----------



## mwbpsx

Don't forget that when they paint a car they apply extra coats to allow for wet sanding:buffer:


----------



## Gary-360

Damn fine show that, such a shame Boyd Coddington died last year, he was quite a character


----------



## ksm1985

Gary-360 said:


> Damn fine show that, such a shame Boyd Coddington died last year, he was quite a character


really? thats not so good, its been on most of the day and good to see a car being made in such detail


----------



## paranoid73

Just been watching this as well :thumb:

Anyone know why they dont use a clearcoat on top?


----------



## DE 1981

Its been on for a good few years, i always enjoy it as its not as american as overhaulin as mentioned its such a shame Boyd is dead along with the old guy Roy, i love the funny guy Lee always makes people laugh and doesnt take himself to seriously.

Gav


----------



## pooma

I knew Roy had died but didn't realise Boyd had died as well, A sad loss to the American hotrod scene.


----------



## ksm1985

roy does look like he's on his last legs in these repeats, a few years?? damn ive missed out lol


----------



## Tricky Red

Yes, Boyd died suddenly last year sometime. A lot of people don't realise that Boyd Coddington and Chip Foose worked together too. IIRC Chip was employed by Boyd, they fell out and Foose set up his own business. 

The paint guy in American hot rod ultimately joined Foose and has appeared many times on the Overhaulin' show.


----------



## Gary-360

I've not seen it for a few years and didn't realise old Roy had bowed out, grumpy old git but a master craftsman 

Funnily enough, I watched American Chopper the other week and didn't know OCC had split up with the Paul Snr. back at the helm and Mikey and Paul Jnr. doing their own thing!


----------



## pooma

I knew Foose and Boyd had worked together as I saw the episode where Charlie (the painter) told Boyd he was off to work for Chip. They didn't go into the story of why, but Boyd and Chip obviousley parted on bad terms as Boyd wasn't happy his painter was off to work for Chip, and Boyds wife was absolutely gutted.

The strange thing was that Charlie left because of the stupid deadlines he was getting from Boyd and then went to work on a show where the car had to be turned around in a week. I have No doubt Charlie did other work for Foose though and I'd love to see some of his work in person because when at American Hotrod he seemed such a perfectionist.

As for American Chopper, well I used to watch the early ones and then lost track then come back to it and Vinnie was gone, apparentley chucked it in because the Pauls were getting to big headed. Didn't see anymore for a while then saw one the other day and Snr was skinny and Paulie has fecked off. Tried to watch the episode but TBH held no intrest for me and the bike they churnned out was pretty ****.


----------



## DubbedUP

American Hotrod is an amazing programme and Boyd is / was a genius. Some of the stuff that Boyd churned out in the early days was ground breaking and he inspired alot of people to get into the Rod Scene all over the world. A nice guys as well, although his handling of the Charlie situation was poor, but I think that Charlie tore his heart out going to work for Foose. Days after Boyd passed apparently Dwanye (little prick) went to Boyds Widow Jo and asked for his salary to be increased dramatically since he was "running the show now!"... Jo gave him his marching orders.

The Foose / Coddington thing is well worth a read and to be honest would make a great reading as a book. Foose was Boyds head designer and came up with such classics as the Boydster etc.. Basically most of Boyds Signature Cars / Wheels were designed by Foose. 

Me and the wife were over in LA a few years back and we tried to get over to the Coddington facility in La Habra, but never found the time. One of the biggest regrets in my life is not meeting the man himself.

Lost interest in the OCC stuff when the bikes got to the extreme point and that they were ridiculous, like bikes with Antlers and daft stuff attached to the bikes. Not surprised that Vinnie fecked off because of the ego's that he was working with..


----------



## Crafty

I went to Boyds in 2008, at the time he was in hospital. The reality is it was all hyped up for TV, for the most part everyone got along - Foose went to Boyds funeral for example. When we went back this year the showroom was just an empty concrete shell, absolutely everything had gone, even the red floor.

Charlie left to paint "impression" the scratch built '36 Ford that Foose built for Ken Reister, it won Ridler award and AMBR. He went home, bought some land and has set up his own paintshop in Idaho and pretty much has people knocking his door down to paint their cars. He does the odd job on overhaulin but most of that work was handled by Mitch Lanzini, whos shop is about 2 minutes walk from Chips.

Roy as noted died in 2006/2007 I think ? just a couple of weeks after his wife. Roy did alot of the initial bodywork on the car that became "The Stallion". The car was under construction at Boyds under Foose's creative control. Boyd went bankrupt and the owner got Chip to finish the car (Chip worked on it in his own home garage before getting premises).

Tony, the guy they like to protray as useless works for lars at Scandinavian Streetrods - about 5 minutes walk from Chips shop.

If I remember rightly Jimmy went to work for Kugel. Bluebear worked for Jimmy White at circle city hot rods for a while but I believe he has now left the industry altogether.

Dan is doing his own thing in what was the bodyshop units of Boyds workshop, calling himself "poor boys hot rods".

Dwayne and Bernt are (I think) doing their own thing somewhere in Anaheim.

We went out for the Grand National Roadster show, if you want to see some amazing paint you need to go see a big indoor show like it, simply unbelieveable. When we were there in 2008 the foreman of Wheelers rodshop told us that a paintjob on an unfendered '32 roadster was about $20k !

2008 Rod Shops Tour - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotrods/sets/72157603840294563/
2008 Edelbrock Factory Tour - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotrods/sets/72157603836886364/
Grand National Roadster Show 2008 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotrods/sets/72157603837924545/

2009 Roadster Show & Rod Shops - http://www.flickr.com/photos/hotrods/sets/72157616042016877/


----------



## Neil_S

You may like to see my photos from my visit to Boyd Coddingtons in May last year. It was his first open house after he died, great to visit the shop, which is unfortunately closed now.

The wheel business is still going though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=71331


----------

